# question about DIY litter box



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

For those of you who made your own litter box out of a storage bin, do you ever have a problem scooping it? I went out yesterday to get a storage container to make my own but every storage container was not flat on the bottom... I keep thinking that if pee goes down that far wont it get stuck inbetween the ridges?
I use a scoopable litter and I fill it about 3" with litter but if the cat moves the litter around enough while in there sometimes they pee in about 1" of litter and it sticks to the bottom...
Thanks!!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

You must get one with a flat bottom or it will be a nightmare. There are some out there that have flat bottoms. I think Rubbermaid is one? Not sure but I think that's what I've read on here


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

I have one without a flat bottom and I've never had a problem. Keep litter 3-4 inches high and scoop it regularly and you should be fine. If the litter gets low or you don't scoop it frequently your cat will end up getting to the bottom.


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

I keep Shelly's box to a 3.5" depth. She also is not a huge digger either. She's actually very delicate when burying her pee balls and poop and doesn't send the litter flying everywhere, which I like, especially because she has a habit of peeing right in front of the door opening, with her tail sticking out the door. She also tends to pee and poop in the same areas of the box each time.

One thing that will help to keep the litter level to the desired depth is to take a black Sharpie and make marks on the wall. I have a mark at the 3.5" measurement and I smooth out the top surface everytime I scoop, so I can tell when I need to add more. Smoothing out the top also gives me an indication whether or not I have to scoop - I just look for the little dents left by cat feet, and the mounds she makes by digging, so I know if she's been in there or not.


----------



## kitty_glitter (Feb 10, 2014)

has anyone used a disposable tin/aluminum roasting pan for a litter box? they're big and cheap but kinda flimsy.


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

BTW - I use a Sterilite 30-gallon bin for my litter box. NEVER AGAIN!! Next time it will be Rubbermaid! Sterilite cracks too easily when you are cutting the door opening (and it is a nightmare to cut through as well). The front wall of my box has duct tape holding a crack together, plus I ended up taping over all of the cut edges because cut Sterilite plastic is razor-sharp, and the _last _thing I want is my kitty to slice herself getting in or out of the box.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I have the 30gal rubbrmade and it doesn't have a flat bottom. 

IF the litter isn't kept deep enough it's a problem. As long as the litter is deep, the urine doesn't ever reach that uneven bottom.


----------



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

All done!!
Stella approves but I'm not sure about Tessie yet...
I'm pretty proud of myself 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Way hay!!!! Good job!!!

...God, I love Stella <sighs> those eyes...


----------



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

Lol, thanks!
Stella is a beautiful cat but she is so bad!! ;p


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

No more sharp edges at the litter box entrance 
I put the soft pipe insulation around it... Works great! Stella keeps jumping in and out of the box, lol!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

kitty_glitter said:


> has anyone used a disposable tin/aluminum roasting pan for a litter box? they're big and cheap but kinda flimsy.


They do need to be disposable. The litter, pee and poop can get in the little crinkled sides but they would work great in a pinch. Not sure if the urine would eat through the aluminum eventually.

At the shelter we use cardboard trays that water bottles or other items come in. We use cat and dog food cardboard trays from the pet stores too. The best ones are the ones that the energy drinks come in. They last for days and can be tossed.


----------



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

Yay, Tessie used the box!!
I was a bit nervous because she is not a fan of new things and was affraid she wouldnt use it but she did... She actually spent some time in there digging around and flew out of the box like she was excited!
Why didnt I do one of these boxes before, lol... they are fantastic!
The only issue I have is the amount of litter I need to make it 3-4" high. Ive been using Worlds Best and it took the whole large bag, I hope it last me atleast a month!


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

I use Cat Attract and when I first bought it I bought 2 40-pound bags. One bag was enough to fill the box to just over a 3.5" depth, so I put the other bag into a lidded container I bought for the purpose of storing unused litter, and just topped off the box when I saw it getting low. I'm getting the bottom of that "new litter" container, so I'm buying a 20-pound refill tonight after work. I'm guessing there is, oh... probably 5-7 pounds left of that 2nd bag.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

It should easily last a month.
I don't have the container you do, but I do have an x-large very high side litter box, Van Ness. I was shocked a bit at the amount I had to dump in to get the same depth I have in the other box!
I find with the litter nice a deep that finding and scooping were remarkably easier.
I've had to top up the litter I've taken out with the 'deposits' but it is minimal. So I'd say about 4-6 scoops in a month. My scoop is about a cup size.

It'll be fine and YOU and your kitties already love it, so YAYs!! all round!! :yellbounce


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I think I would use a spade bit to drill 1" holes in the top for ventilation. Drops right into your drill. Of course you can use any size bit. They come in all sizesl

View attachment 51618


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I 'seeded' the big tote with 30 lb. The box they use for pee gets a 20lb box every Tuesday. The box they use for poo gets a 20lb box every other Tuesday.


----------



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

Marcia said:


> I think I would use a spade bit to drill 1" holes in the top for ventilation. Drops right into your drill. Of course you can use any size bit. They come in all sizesl
> 
> View attachment 51618


I dont have a drill... Maybe my uncle does, ill ask and see if he can put a couple holes at the top.
Is this necessary?
Thanks!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Regina, nice job, I like the box. I'm just wondering how you cut that hole. I can do many small craftwork but something like this is beyond me. My hubby tried drilling (impossible to cut) through plastic and acrylic boxes before when I needed to diy a breeding box for my pleco, but they mostly cracked.

Any reason why you needed a cover box? cos your kitties kicked the litter outside? ET does that too. The litter box I'm using is pretty high, but I still get the pellets all over his room, cos he kicked them out.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Just for ventilation. Plastic holds odors, and trapped pee and poop odors are the worst, potentially causing usage issues in the future! Ventilating the top will allow the fumes to pass out of the plastic box. I see you put a bed on top though.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't use the cover on mine.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

~*regina*~ said:


> all done!!
> Stella approves but i'm not sure about tessie yet...
> I'm pretty proud of myself
> View attachment 51530
> ...






^^^^^^awesome!!!!!!


----------



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

snowy said:


> Regina, nice job, I like the box. I'm just wondering how you cut that hole. I can do many small craftwork but something like this is beyond me. My hubby tried drilling (impossible to cut) through plastic and acrylic boxes before when I needed to diy a breeding box for my pleco, but they mostly cracked.
> 
> Any reason why you needed a cover box? cos your kitties kicked the litter outside? ET does that too. The litter box I'm using is pretty high, but I still get the pellets all over his room, cos he kicked them out.


 I used a utility blade and when I was cutting it I didn't use much pressure so it wouldn't crack. I kept cutting the same line until it was all the way threw the tote .
I use a covered box because I have a dog and I don't want her in it (the hole is to small for her head and because Stella plays in the box and litter goes all over!!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

Marcia said:


> Just for ventilation. Plastic holds odors, and trapped pee and poop odors are the worst, potentially causing usage issues in the future! Ventilating the top will allow the fumes to pass out of the plastic box. I see you put a bed on top though.



I can put holes on the corners of the lid for ventilation and still be able to keep the bed there . 

I would try it without the lid but the dog plus I'm in a single wide mobile home, I need all the space I can get, lol!! It's the perfect spot for there bed though cause it's right under the window 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Or you could have your dad drill holes in the top edge of the box itself. Then you don't have to worry about the bed blocking the holes on the top.


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

I use one of the clear under the bed storage bins, no lids, no cutting required. My cat isn't very messy though. I might find 2 pieces of litter on the floor, and he doesn't pee or poop over the sides. Most of the taller containers don't seem big enough to me, but he's pretty big, 12 lbs of lean kitty machine.


----------

